# sony A37 for HDR



## handsomejackuk (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

i need someone who uses  sony A37 to let me know how many exposure brackets it will make... i dont want to use in camera HDr as i use photomatix toprocess myHDR's any advice on this... how many EV stops and what range please.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 4, 2013)

Just shoot manual and bracket as much as you want.


----------



## Nervine (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not familiar with that exact camera however on my A55 I find putting camera in Aperture Priority mode I can then press the +\- button and this allows me to adjust from -2 to +2. 

I found doing it this way a lot easier then in full manual.


----------



## handsomejackuk (Apr 4, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Just shoot manual and bracket as much as you want.


 its just i find it easier on auto. especially if handheld...


----------



## theraven (Apr 4, 2013)

I have the A200 and the bracketing is pants. It only does +/- 0.7 ev. Not great. But on aperture priority I just go +/- 2ev manually. Very simple and quick.


----------



## Nervine (Apr 4, 2013)

As Theraven said I believe in auto it will only do +/- 0.7 ev (A55 is same). Aperture priority mode will be best way however you will need a tripod for best results (Framing/Sharpness)

That said if you want to use just one shot are you shooting in JPG+RAW or just RAW? If shooting in RAW you could edit the file 3 separate times, 1) Correct exposure 2) -2 EV and 3) +2EV. I haven't tried HDR this way but i believe it works about the same. You will get best results with RAW as they hold more information in each one.

I haven't played with HDR too much however have seen a bit and read some of Trey Ratcliff's tips for it.

Here is the only picture I have available right now, using 3 separate shots and combining in photomatix.


----------



## theraven (Apr 4, 2013)

I bracket separately, use Photomatix and then Photoshop, here is a few examples.




Liverpool Museum by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr




Sunset in the lane HDR by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr


Sunset in the lane HDR by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr




Keele Hall by Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## handsomejackuk (Apr 4, 2013)

theraven said:


> I bracket separately, use Photomatix and then Photoshop, here is a few examples.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great pics... i know about the Photomatix thing and Raw i currently just using a f600exr compact results are not brilliant, but will do for now hence the reason to get a SLr or bridge camera... just like the convenience of aeb as its so much easier handheld... thanks all for your help


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 4, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Just shoot manual and bracket as much as you want.



I do it this way. An easy way is to use AF on the first shot and get a good focus then flip the switch to manual. Shot will still be in focus and it will prevent additional shake from the focusing motor. Then manually bracket what ever you want. Three is good, 5 shots is better though. BUt really it depends on the conditions. Ive had shots at night that I use the o, +1 and +2 and none of the negatives.


----------

